# 69 gto disc brakes on a 64 gto



## iamthehans (Feb 17, 2016)

I have a 64 gto i want to swap the front drums for disc. I happen to have a complete 69 gto disc brake set up is it possible to swap everything to the 64?


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Yep. Straight bolt-on and won't even change your front end alignment. Easy-peasy. Excellent quality brakes, perfect fit, great stopping power. Go for it.


----------



## Pinion head (Jan 3, 2015)

#1 used disc spindles and caliper brackets will go on easy. Calipers usually need rebuild. The '69 booster won't do you any good. Am not big on the '67-70 metering valve setups for proportioning the brake fluid. On '64-67 A body disc swaps, have done several and found fit was bet with '69-70 Impalla disc hoses, just grind the holes in the hose brackets with Dremel bits. Stock '64-68 drum brake 14x6 wheels will have to be replaced with '69 and later 14x6's if that size of wheels is a must.

Biggest issue you are going to run into is the difference in main line size and plumbing for a proportioning valve. At the very least will need to use compression fitting and adapters to change over to a later prop valve. The easist and cleanest way to accomplish this, IMO, is to order a conversion disc brake line kit from Inline Tube. Their conversion kit mounts a replacement style integral prop valve under the disc brake master cylinder, in line with the master cylinder. It includes a new main line that goes all the way down the frame to the frame crossmember for the r/e brake hose. By mounting the later style prop valve under the master, it gets the prop valve up off the frame, away from clutch linkage, and header tubes. Not everyone likes that look, but '64-66's didn't have disc brakes, stock, anyway. If have an inverted flare tubing tool, can always mount a later integral prop valve where you like.


----------

